# Is there a difference between Canesten and Clotrimazole?



## skybluesarah

I'm on my third bout of thrush in this pregnancy - and am only 14 weeks!  For the first two, the GP prescribed Cansten external cream and also some internal cream with an applicator.  I struggled with the internal cream so requested pessaries this time.  The GP (bless her!) has given me 12 so I don't keep having to go back.  However, this time they are Clotrimazole 500mg pessaries - i.e. generic rather than branded as Canesten.  The leaflet says not suitable at all in early pregnancy - I'm assuming I am not classed as early pregnancy by now, but it's thrown me since there was no such warning on the Canesten.  Are they one and the same?


----------



## mazv

Hi sarah,

Sorry to hear about the thrush  Unfortunately some women seem really prone to it suring pregnancy due to the change in hormone levels   These products are one in the same. Canesten is the brand name for the generic drug clotrimazole, so works exactly the same. It is fine to use in pregnancy if advised by your doctor. The Canestan pessary is licensed for use in pregnancy if advised by your GP however it should be inserted manually rather than using the applicator supplied (this is to avoid any possible irritation of cervix from the applicator if inserted too far) Not sure if all the generic companies that make clotrimazole have licenced their particular products in pregnancy or not? The actual drug itself is ok to use even if leaflet doesn't explicitly say this but again you should insert manually.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

